# ISO - Garmin rino



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Anybody have a rino they want to sell? I ended up loosing one on my bear hunt and need a replacement.

I am looking for either the 530hcx or the 650T.

Let me know


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That sucks. Too bad you didn't leave it on. My son lost one of mine in No. Idaho so I polled it's position and it lead me right to it...twice.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A friend of mine lost his radio down in Arizona one year hunting javelina. I was watching him shoot at one and I kept telling him on the radio where he was hitting. When he was out of ammo and the javelina had left the area he hollered over to me that he had lost his radio. So while I talked into mine he retraced his tracks until he heard it talking to him.

To the OP you might try looking on flea bay if you haven't already.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

longbow said:


> That sucks. Too bad you didn't leave it on. My son lost one of mine in No. Idaho so I polled it's position and it lead me right to it...twice.


Tried that. We have recovered radios several times by doing that. My only guess is i left it sitting on the truck as we were loading up our packs and it fell off when we left. Someone must have picked it up.


----------

